# Rules?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't board but I can see the logic in having set hours for security reasons. I can't see the reason for any other time restraints though, except maybe if they had only one round pen and many people wanting to use it.


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 15, 2007)

yes.

Our biggest one is no dogs- and I'm thankful for that. The BO even keeps her dogs up in runs by her house.

Our "riding" hours are from 7am-10pm, which is awesome to me. Considering my lessons are at 8:30pm ever Wed and Fri x3

Another is if you turned lights on, you turn them off when you leave.

Another is no unaccompanied minors, unless they are the boarder. We had issues with riders bringing their young children (<5) and "loose" them in fields, having them running ans screaming, etc.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my goodness! those poor loose children...that's a good rule lol

well we cannot come before 10am. Everyone who wants to use the arena can, just no loose horses. Dogs are allowed. They are kind of weird about letting you bring a group of friends to visit. Dont touch others horses unless you know them (more of a guideline). Turn lights on, turn them off. So far that is all I have learned. I've only been there a month and a half. So i'm sure I will learn more if there are any.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I would not like it if I wasn't allowed to let my horse run loose in the arena! At my current stable the turnouts are quite small and my horse has CRAZY energy. I HAVE to turn her out in the arena before I do anything with her, lol.

Our barn hours are 7am-10pm which is nice, because my schedule is always changing. I like being able to see my horse when I want to.

We also have a good one, don't feed someone elses horse. It didn't happen at my barn, I just heard it from someone. But someone gave a horse a treat, and it ended up choking on it and dying. So, I completely understand and respect that rule. 

Uggh, at my old barn this boarder used to bring her dog and all's he would do was run all over the place, chasing cats, jumping on the feed bins, running in stalls, it was SO ANNOYING. If it's the owners dog, that's fine, but someone elses household dog...I don't know how they will react around my horse...I wouldn't want it there.

Clean up after yourself and your horse.
Shut off lights, music, shut doors.

I don't know what else, I've never really asked, lol.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know if I could handle the 10AM time  I'm an early riser 4-5am and I'm usually out by 7-8 this time of year since thats when it gets light enough. I wonder if thats winter hours? I think I would ask. In the summer that would be prime riding time before 10.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

No it's not winter hours....he just said that's when he is out there cleaning and getting situated for the day and likes it to be quiet and stuff. The second cleaning of the day is usually when I come by. Im not a morning person so I dont mind really, but it would be nice sometimes. 

We can turn them loose in the arena, just as long as no one else is out there working.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! no one before 10am. that would suck for me. i have to start work at 10am so that would really mess me around. i usually get to my horses about 7am-ish. early mornings are sort of a horsey part of life

anyways, im moving to a pony club on the weekend so ill use that. we can be there whatever times we want to.

no touching others horses (unless you have permission or its an emergency and you're helping out until help arrives)

when riding you must wear a helmet

no horses free in the arena unless you are there and there is no one else wanting to use it

lock the gate when you leave

and always use arena etiquette

thats about it really


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmmm....maybe i should talk to him about that 10am thing. I have to be to work @ 11 and have a 30 min commute so I can't go at 10 and make it to work. I usually leave during the day at work around 1 and go to visit him. It kinda sucks leaving during the day and driving an hour, but I gotta do what I can. hmmmmm......maybe I'll ask more questions lol.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

when I was looking for a place to bring my horse I found this really nice Equestrian Center. However, the hours were 10am to 6pm. 
Ummm, I wouldnt get to see my horse all week, only on weekends, for $475.00 a month. I decided against that.

I found a place where there are only two boarders... me and another woman. She has two horses there and I have three. Plus the BO has 2 horses. Basically we can come and go whenever. But she doesnt really want us there after the horses are in for the night in the winter because some will kick the stalls if they are "woken up".


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

All riders under 18 must where helmets

No whining or being a pain in the @ss

All dogs must be on a leash

No jumping horses unless in a lesson or with permission

Can't think of anymore


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

we have like a book of rules. not even kidding..

they are like two pages long..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There aren't to many rules, just the typical things you would see.

Mandatory helmets under the age of 18
Minors have to be with an adult
No jumping without a trainer around (tho depending on how close you are with the barn owner, there are variations to that rule 
Whatever was off when you came in needs to be turned off when you leave.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> Does Your stable/barn (boarding) have rules or guidelines that you have to follow when being there, time limit, hours, ect? Just curious.......


mainly the rules are for the kids who come up during the day to ride, so most does not include me.

The rules for them consist of:
(1) barn hours are from 9 am - 5 pm...you can't come earlier or stay later
(2) helmets MUST be worn at all times if mounted
(3) cannot ride a horse that they haven't ridden for lessons (so a beginner can't ride a crazy green horse)
(4) you MUST clean up after yourself
(5) if Ann (a lady who helps train the horses) come to ride you MUST leave the upper barn, and let her have her riding time in peave
(6) you cannot ride any of the boarder's horses unless you have their permission 
(7) you can only use the barn owner's tack and equiptment

And for me, really only 4 and 6 apply to me. I'm over 18 so legally I can ride without a helmet, and the BO is okay with me not using it (though I always do use a helmet)...I've ridden all of the BO's horses for lessons so I'm safe there haha....I've ridden with Ann lots of times and she hasn't complained yet so she'll live haha...and I have my own tack so I use my own saddle and briddle


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

lets see...
I don't know the hours, but if you want to come after the sunsets, call them in advance so they know you are coming. (by now though, they know our cars)
Halters must be left on
No running, screaming, yelling around horses
No cell phones (even though everyone uses them)
Clean up after you and your horse
no lunging or loose horses in the indoor
Call them if you need the vet or any other one out (except the farrier because he comes on a weekly basis)
No dogs
No smoking
You cannot wash a horse between 4-6 pm

umm i'm sure there's more, but i've forgotten


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

:shock: no cell phones? :shock: why?!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> :shock: no cell phones? :shock: why?!


im guessing because the ring tones could spook the horse? I'm not exactly sure, but everyone still uses them.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@ my barn they have like 2 dogs, they are used to being around the horses & they are soo sweet.  But I doubt any other dogs are allowed.

-Helmets are to be worn when riding, & usually when grooming. (although some people don't wear them lol)
-Put away grooming supplies after you've used them.
-If your horse needs to see the Farrier, put it on the Farrier list. (it's an easier way to do things lol)
-Cellphones should be on silent.
-Clean up if your horse goes to the bathroom. 
-You can't go to the barn after 11PM. Unless you call or its an emergency or something serious, I think. Morning hours are like 6AM I think. 
-No smoking.
-If fly masks are on the horse (like for lesson horses) before you tack up, take them off, then put them on when you turn the horse out. (that doesn't apply to boarders).
-You can't ride when there are lessons, you have to use one of the other rings/riding fields (we have like 3-4).
-No running, screaming, etc or anything that could really spook the horses.
-If lesson horses are sweaty after riding (like in the spring/summertime), hose them off.
-No jumping in the XC field without a trainer/supervisor. 
-If hacking out, you can never go by yourself.
-Lights off when you arrive, lights off when you leave.

Ahh I think that's it but there's prolly some I missed lol.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hahaha this isnt a rule or nothing, but the gals and guys drink beers while they're hanging out with the horsies lol. im sure no one is stupid enough to ride drunk, but just a kick back and relax kind of thing


----------



## Janine (May 28, 2008)

We don't really have a lot of rules at our stables... And I certainly couldn't board in a stable with restricted hours etc., as I sometimes go for a ride after night shift, which can be between 5 am and 7am, or after late shift (between 8pm and 10pm), especially in the summer, when it's too warm and there are too many flies and other bugs around during the day. 

Our rules:
- tidy up behind you
- remove horse poo from the arenas after riding
- Kids under 18 have to bring a written permission of their parents if they want to ride without a helmet
- dogs are only allowed to be taken off the lead when they behave

That's it. But we have some more things, which you don't have to do but which our BO would appreciate if you do: 

- When horses are outside don't leave their halters on (safety reasons)
- When you go for a hack take a mobile phone and let someone know on how long you plan to be gone (safety reasons)
- If you recognize something being wrong with a horse, call the owner/BO/Vet (for this case we have a list with the horses name, owners phone number and it's Vet/farrier)


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

the usual--

clean up after your horse (everyone)
always wear helmets unless you are over 18(everyone)
idk-ive only been there for 2 day-umm im guessing no dogs unless they are on a leash
NO SMOKING!
idk if there are any hours-maybe..?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Another rule we have is to keep dogs on leashes. A great rule for safety of both horse, rides and the dogs.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

geez...no ones barn has a non-smoking rule? thats weird.every barn ive been to strictly uses that rule.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Most barns I have been at did have the rule of no smoking but I think generally speaking it's a common sense-non written rule which is why it's probably not posted.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

well im just saying because it was a rule at my old barn but i mean...there are some stupid people out there. and some people don't have that common sense-like the dog thing! and besides it was a rule at my old barn as ive said but people still smoked! i am gonna laugh when they get fired(instructor)


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i dont really have any rules.....

but i abide by rules i have made up for myself like:

clean up after yourself
and
wear a helmet


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

No rules just helmet.


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

umm i can go whenever i want -just call ahead when im coming.

if u ride a horse, u have to bathe it afterwards. (resposiblity for more than just riding the horse)

you have to wear boots

its kinda wierd, but u cant say "i cant do it". my trainer will always respond "cant never could do nothing, now suck it up & try it again" & usually follows with "if u can do it once u can do it all day -iv seen you do it before"

dont jacka** around -like take every second of riding seriously.

ummm i think thats about it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> free_sprtd said:
> 
> 
> > Does Your stable/barn (boarding) have rules or guidelines that you have to follow when being there, time limit, hours, ect? Just curious.......
> ...


1 and 5 I don't like. I work a 40 hour week so I'd never be able to ride. that would totally suck! and 5, I dont agree with training in peace. I think training horses should be ridden among the noise and the commotion, how else will they learn to deal?

Teehee... just had to comment man... cus i'm mean like that....

Ok, here's MY barn rules... The barn is mine. MINE MINE MINE... Um... yeah... it gets lonely.... all by myself... I would LOVE to find ONE responsible person to board there. I would let them stay free just to have a riding partner... OR I'd let someone ride Beauty and Style just so that I had a riding partner... Do you know how hard it is to find RESPONSIBLE people that have EXPERIENCE???


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

haha farmpony...I do know how hard it is!!

Actually, that's how i stumbled upon my current situation. Two ladies that I'd known at the old boarding barn bought property and two horses from Germany to go with it. They needed someone to feed on a daily basis and do a general "once over" - and turn the boys out.

These horses were (and still are) freaks! Weird scratches bumps, brusies and tummy aches, but i'm always there for them 

also glad to have free boarding for my two old farts


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> haha farmpony...I do know how hard it is!!
> 
> Actually, that's how i stumbled upon my current situation. Two ladies that I'd known at the old boarding barn bought property and two horses from Germany to go with it. They needed someone to feed on a daily basis and do a general "once over" - and turn the boys out.
> 
> ...


Well... if you move out here, you can board with me... I just want someone to trail ride with me. sniff... snert... oh, and to watch the "kids" when I go out of town... 

OK... SOMEWHERE I SAW A NO CELL PHONE RULE...

I am feeling full of myself today, my posts are quite snippy but OMIGOSH CAN WE SAY WHAT A STUPID DUMB DUMB DUMB RULE! 
what if you go on trail and fall off and have no cell phone to call for help? what if you are in the barn and someone gets hurt? you have to find a land line? What if it's far far away?

and SPOOK THE HORSE??? what kind of freak horses do you people have? if a cell phone spooks them! OMIGOSH! I am so totally against riding in total silence and perfect conditions... YIKES...

Ok done now, please don't hit me too hard... I'm fragile... I break...


----------



## jeezitsjacki (Aug 3, 2007)

my barn is pretty laid back

1) clean up after yourself
2) put your tack away when your done
3) if you are the last to leave shut off lights, close down the barn
4) no dogs being tied up in the barn. I can bring my dog, but I never bring him if I am going to be riding. 
5) must wear a helmet if your under 18

thats about it


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

well as for riding time, theres always someoen there 24hrs. theres no set time, but i dont think i would going riding later than 8 pm, if you get what im saying.

.our horses always have to have all four legs wraped

. we need to spend a good time grooming them. if they arent clean enough sometimes we have to go back and get everything off of them. they need to look very nice before they go into the ring. 

.Need to show respect for your parents, ESPECIALLY if they are helping you.

. not only does your horse but we have to look nice when we ride too. like tucking in loose shirts, hair up nice and neat, boots polish, no flashy reinstones or stripes on your helmet, and belts.

. say thank you!!!

and thats it!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^^ is this for a horse you own, or for a lesson barn?

if i had to "look nice" while riding i think i would throw a fit! :lol: 


farmpony - thanks for the offer!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

^ at a show barn i ride at


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

we have no time rule at my barn
you could come at 3 am and nobody would care
but if you forgot to turn off the arena lights you're in heaps of trouble! lol
the manger's daughter (also one of the trainers) lives in a cabin next to the barn and the owner built a house next to hers to stay in when she's in town. So there's people around all the time.
there's like 841829384812+ no smoking signs in the barn, but just about everybody smokes in and around the barn, except for me and a worker younger than me.
anyone who boards their horse at the barn, the workers, ANYONE who comes to ride MUST sign a waiver. So if they fall off a horse, get kicked, stepped on, w/e they can't sue the barn. 
that's about it i think...
we don't really have any rules set in stone, except the waiver one


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

We have quite a few rules:

1. Ride at your own risk.
2. All riders under 18 must wear a helmet when mounted.
3. No smoking within ?ft of the barn.
4. If you break it, fix it.
5. You are responsible for any damage you or your horse makes.
6. No outside friends allowed unless you have permission. 
7. If you use it and its not yours, put it back in the same or better condition.
8. Turn off lights when leaving barn. 

Can't think of anything else, but I know we have more ... :?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

-All dogs have to be on a leash
-Clean up after yourself (that includes outside and inside)
-no kids under 18 allowed to be at the barn without adult supervision
-You can bring people over to the barn but you have to be present with them


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Since we moved barns, the rules are a lot better.

Farmpony, at my old barn, they had a No Cell phone rule, and I agree it was dumb, for those exact reasons that you said.

At my current barn, the rules are pretty simple
Clean up after yourself
turn the water off if you use it
turns the lights off if you use them
keep all gates closed
no smoking
clean up after your horse if they go in the arena

and that's pretty much it.


----------

